# Skeeter Label



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Crazy but I worked all afternnoon on this label. First was driving all over the country side taking pictures of barns before settling on one down the road from me. Then just piecing it all together to look as close as the mail pouch ad as possible. Now to the labeling table I go!


----------



## IQwine (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice... RW


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 16, 2010)

very cute!!! i like it


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2010)

Different, not one of your best though!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 16, 2010)

Not one of your best though?


that's cold.


Labels are very personal Wade. 

Give a guy a chance.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Not one of your best though?
> 
> 
> that's cold.
> ...



*Wade threatened to say that if I didn't put his family picture on it*


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2010)

I am very honest and expect honesty back on any wines of mine that anyone tastes or any of my labels. I really dont like all the passiveness this country has turned into like baseball gams with kids and no one winning or losing and stuff like that. Someone lost and someone won and if feelings get hurt then dont ask or ever express yourself as thats what its all about and how each and everyone of us learns or pushes themselves to be better. You dont get raises at work for doing an alright job. Im sorry if I hiurt feelings but its the way I was raised. I mst also say that his RW's Rhubarb wine was freaking awesome! Bith my wife and I loved it and the label was great.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that is funny $hit!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Where did it go? All I see is the dreaded red X!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I am very honest and expect honesty back on any wines of mine that anyone tastes or any of my labels.



And I absolutely agree with Wade 100%....LMAO and he didn't threaten me this time


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2010)

I still see it!


----------



## twistedvine (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the label...very clever and fitting for a skeeter pee


----------



## rodo (Jun 16, 2010)

*



Wade threatened to say that if I didn't put his family picture on it

Click to expand...

 
ROTFLMAO

Nice job on the lable too.
*


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 16, 2010)

That label's a "must have' for the Skeeter Pee website. Can I post it with credit to you?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes of coarse you can, lon. I wish it was one of my better one's though! 

Ha Ha , Wade...ROFLMAO!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 17, 2010)

I usually withhold comment rather than say something negative 

*though I've been known to speak my mind on certain subjects but they are usually provoked by fools.*


----------



## grapeman (Jun 17, 2010)

It was strange yesterday, the first time I opened this post all I had were red x's for both pictures. I went back over to theothr forum, looked at that and there it was. I came back here and it was back! Ah, the mysteries of the internet!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

Darren, I typically o also but I think I know Dan enough as to not hurt his feelings by telling the truth. I wouldnt actually say that to everyone although I feel I should. As I said, I would really like it if everyone in thios world could speal the 'POLITE TRUTH" . Here is my Skeeter pee label, Go ahead Dan ay it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hehehe


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 17, 2010)

Not one of your best Wade.




Muahahahahhahaa












actually pretty cool.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

Man did I not see that coming!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Not one of your best Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRAAAAAAAAAwHAAAAAAAHAAAAAAA


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

I believe the phraze is B*W*aaaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaa!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

Did everyone see Lon's label? check it out below.
http://www.skeeterpee.com/Skeeter_Pee/Welcome.html


----------

